# billing 99213 with 96372



## Darla Simmons

We are getting denials when we bill an office visit with 96372.
Can we add modifier 25 to the office visit and continue to bill 96372 or
is 96372 considered content to the office visit?  
Thanks,
dsimmons@ashleyclinic.com


----------



## drsnpatil

*modifier*



Darla Simmons said:


> We are getting denials when we bill an office visit with 96372.
> Can we add modifier 25 to the office visit and continue to bill 96372 or
> is 96372 considered content to the office visit?
> Thanks,
> dsimmons@ashleyclinic.com



Suerly we need to append modifier 25 with office.


----------



## ndaves

Yes. Put modifier-25 on your office visit and your 96372 will get paid as long as the patients insurance benefits cover it.


----------

